# 1920's Tub/Shower Faucet



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The slip nut closest to the WO appears to be a Wolverine Brass machined nut.

The WO went to a lead drum trap that we removed. There's some duct tape on the drain. Apparently they had a professional leak repair guy working on it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wanted to retrieve the drum trap too but it was imbedded in the tile floor. Had to leave it behind.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I love all the satin tailpiece extensions.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> I love all the satin tailpiece extensions.


I think they started out as chrome. But then there is dust and Father Time.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

What's on the top of the overflow? Was there even an overflow in the tub? I don't see one in your photos. Obviously, this faucet and tub were made well before cross connections were understood. I have only ever seen one faucet similar to that one in my time. And it was in the old part of Houston. Cool stuff, Biz.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What's on the top of the overflow? Was there even an overflow in the tub? I don't see one in your photos. Obviously, this faucet and tub were made well before cross connections were understood. I have only ever seen one faucet similar to that one in my time. And it was in the old part of Houston. Cool stuff, Biz.


The overflow is hanging on the center handle of the faucet...
When the liquid level goes over the top of the tube it drains....
Supposedly...
Unless it is clogged....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Saw these all the time years ago in Old Town Alexandria right outside of Washington DC . 

Circa 200 BC. Amazing how the really old timers made things come together .


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I had one customer with a very similar, if not identical set-up. I noted the lack of overflow, and that with the spout well below flood-level-rim it could make for quite a cross connection. The tub in her instance though was unique (around these parts) in that it was cast iron but with a corner apron, so it didn't require a stub wall at the foot of it adjacent to the toilet. I also recall its drain was centre mounted below the spout, which seemed to me that it would be annoying to ones posterior when bathing in it (picture the spout and drain mounted directly below where the faucets are in plbgbiz's pic)


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

That's cool!!! I been looking for old plumbing stuff that we might put in our office. Kinda give people something to look at when visiting.....not that want people hanging out in our office.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I removed a toilet from a customer's house years ago (A/S I think) with manufacture date of 1934. Couldn't bear to throw it away. It's still in my back yard. It's the old school water closet where the tank mounts on the wall. Some day, I would like to take the time to get the chrome tube and set it up in the office as a mock up. Would be really cool to get my hands on a similar era wall hung lav. Just don't have the time or office setup for that right now. Just have to keep telling folks that I still utterly refuse to set it up in the front yard as a planter. Haven't hit that level of ******* yet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What's on the top of the overflow? Was there even an overflow in the tub? I don't see one in your photos. Obviously, this faucet and tub were made well before cross connections were understood. I have only ever seen one faucet similar to that one in my time. And it was in the old part of Houston. Cool stuff, Biz.


Originally, tubs did not have WO kits, just W. In fact, in claw foot tubs the whole faucet mounted at what we use nowadays for the overflow. 

The spout was often mounted in the overflow opening.

Did they have an overflow? Sure..when it got full, it overflowed.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

bi-transit waste, use to work on them a lot, in and around the Detroit area. those old dead guys were craftsman.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> ....The tub in her instance though was unique (around these parts) in that it was cast iron but with a corner apron...


Like this? The before pic doesn't do the original tub justice because of all the crap added on.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Like this? The before pic doesn't do the original tub justice because of all the crap added on.


It was the mirror image of that, but with a smoothly radiused corner. I don't recall the brand. I also recall the original 1" hexagon tile on the floor, I like those tile jobs that have stood the test of time and have been well cared for.


----------

